# Mercury Arc Recitifiers



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

Never knew about these until reading about an old water pumping station in London that used these to rectify 415Vac to 200Vdc...beautiful looking devices...


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

and yes, I stuck an extra "i" in rectifier somehow...:jester:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think until pretty damn recently they were still being used somewhere in the tristate area for light-rail DC. 

Check Youtube, maybe I'm thinking of one in NYC?


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

Big John said:


> I think until pretty damn recently they were still being used somewhere in the tristate area for light-rail DC.
> 
> Check Youtube, maybe I'm thinking of one in NYC?


The MTA had them in use into the 1990's for NYC subways, John. There's also a youtube video that shows a guy on the Isle of Man powering up the tram system there in 2011 or so.


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

And you could get a super tan off those ! Or just skin cancer.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

scotch said:


> And you could get a super tan off those ! Or just skin cancer.....


I think skin cancer is a given!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

There was a time that these were state-of-the-art for electro-chemical plants.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

If you have ever seen one in operation ?
It is something you never forget !
As a young child I saw some operatiog
providing 25Kvdc @ 200A
for electric trams.

i am sure the UV radiation would be sub stancial
They buzz like crazy.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

